# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Age of Empires II

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide d'Age of Empires II HD*.

----------


## SeanRon

excellent guide. Je me suit fait tenter par ce retour aux sources la dernière fois qu'il était en promo steam et je ne regrette pas.
Gros plus pour le lobby retravaillé qui fonctionne de pair avec Steam-Friend, gros bémol pour le netcode qui aurait nécessité un petit coup de brosse. On joue des parties mémorables parfois gachées par des coups de lag qui peuvent paralyser les joueurs jusqu'à une bonne minute. Sinon c'est du tout bon  :;): 

ps: est-il possible de présenter d'autres mods sympas ?

----------


## Achille

Franchement bravo  :;): 
Ca donne envie de s'y replonger !
Un petit guide AOM en vue ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je ne suis pas sûr que les Hongrois apprécieraient de se faire traiter de pré-communistes...  ::P:

----------


## Yzzark

Salut ! 

Très bon guide jusqu'au tableau des civilisations je dois dire mais la façon de contrer les civilisations adverses selon leur technologie est un peu trop naïve ! 

4 exemples : 

- Les goths ! Vous dites de créer des archers ? Alors que c'est la caractéristique principale des Huskarls d'y être pratiquement insensible.

- Les Turcs : De loin la civilisation la plus puissante du jeu !
 Des armes de siège pour la contrer ? A savoir que le développement de la cavalerie légère est gratuit. Vous aurez tôt fait de vous retrouver face des Hordes de Hussards qui déferlent sur vos armes de sièges.
 Des cavaleries ? quelques piquiers associés aux Janissaires disperseront aisément toute tentative d'incursion cavalière couplés aux hussards qui serviront de chair à canon !  

- Les Coréens  : Vous dites qu'ils sont faible sur Terre ? C'est un blague ? Faites l'assiociations de leurs capacités : à savoir Onagres + Hallebardiers + Chariots de guerre ! Cela contre approximativement tout ! 

-Les Britanniques : Les Onagre sont totalement inutiles contre eux ! Il suffit d'un groupe d'archers de 20 unités pour "One shoot" une onagre ! Et vu qu'ils ont beaucoup plus de portée et de rapidité, vous n'aurez pas touché les archers que vous aurez perdu vos Onagres ! 


Il faut absolument prendre en compte que c'est la Micro-gestion des combats qui détermine le vainqueur ! Si vous n'y faites pas attention, un bon joueur aura tôt fait d'annihiler les quelques détails qui pourraient le déranger et vous roulez dessus comme ce n'est pas permis !

----------


## Izual

Ah, heureusement qu'il y a des lecteurs pour nous aider à rectifier nos erreurs  ::):  Bon, le tableau des civilisations n'est quand même pas un deus ex machina à lui tout seul, mais comporte des indications générales sur la manière de contrer un ennemi tout en appliquant les conseils donnés auparavant dans le guide. Pour les Goths et les Coréens, c'est noté, on va essayer de rectifier. Des pistes ?

Par contre je suis moyennement convaincu par l'explication sur les Turcs, aucune stratégie n'est viable si on part par là. Ou alors il y a quand même de bonnes stratégies ?

Merci encore pour ce retour éclairé.

----------


## Yzzark

Les goths : N'essayez pas de les contrer à moins d'avoir une grosse cavalerie. Quelques murs et des onagres suffiront à les repousser s'ils foncent à coup d'infanterie ! Il suffit de simplement de procéder à des raids éclairs sur le camp Goth ! Sachant qu'il ne peut pas construire de murs, vous aurez tôt fait de raser des pans entiers du camp sans qu'il n'ait le temps d'intervenir ! Et un goth qui doit reconstruire, c'est un goth qui n'attaque pas ! 

Les Coréens ! Quoi qu'il arrive face à eux : Disposition en rang aéré pour toutes vos troupes ! 
Archers / Onagres pour pulvériser les piquiers/hallebardiers qu'il pourrait avoir et enfoncer ses lignes avec de la cavalerie ! Cavalerie lourde contre les chariots eux même et Légère contre les armes de sièges ! Une bonne gestion de vos groupes d'attaques et vous pourrez aisément les contrer ! 

En soi, ce sont des tactiques très classique. En micro-gestion, vous aurez souvent la possibilité de prendre à revers avec quelques cavaliers les armes de siège de votre ennemi. Il suffit d'un cavalier lourd ou 2 légers sur chaque Onagre / Trébuchet pour les tomber sans que l'ennemi puisse réagir assez vite ! 

Je conseillerai toujours vivement de prévoir des paquets d'unités peu chères pour servir de chair à canon le temps d'atteindre vos objectifs pendant les combats ! 


Aspect à savoir, l'or est le nerf de la guerre dans AOE II ! Si vous voulez être efficace, vous devez savoir l'épargner, ne développer que les technologies intéressante pour votre stratégie ! (encore plus sur les petites cartes). C'est là qu'est l'intérêt des turcs, en puissance de feu avec leurs janissaires, vous n'allez pas trouver mieux au rapport OR/puissance. Il en suffit d'une 20aine avec des hussards à gogo et hallebardiers pour rouler sur tout ce qui bouge et même des armées complètes. 

Il m'est déjà arrivé de me retrouver assailli par 2 armées impériales de quelques 80 et de les repousser sans perdre un seul janissaire !

La cavalerie légère et le piquier étant les unités les moins chères du jeu et qui plus est ne demande pas d'or, c'est quasiment un nombre illimité de ces unités que vous pouvez sortir. 

Les turcs ont toujours été sous-estimé et pourtant ! c'est la seule nation qui peut sortir des unités de poudre à canon à l'age des châteaux ! (avec les espagnols mais les conquistadors sont beaucoup trop onéreux par rapport à leur puissance en début de partie).

----------


## Izual

Merci, j'ai bien mis à jour le guide et tu y es dûment remercié ! C'est un soulagement de découvrir que les Goths sont quand même contrables...

----------


## Legiteam OGN

Je suis un grand fan de ce jeu <3 Merci bcp Izual pour le guide  ::wub::   en faite j'ai trouvé une application sur google play: Aoe 2 Guide fournisant des astuces sympas  ::):  jé parlé avec lauteur d'app et il a accepté d'inclure une traduction francaise pour l'app plutot possible et faire des liaisons à des guides comme le votre. a++

----------


## Jacques81

J'adore ce jeu, quel aventure.

----------


## alcom76

Merci pour le guide. Ça m'a rafraichi la mémoire.

Toujours accessible via web.archive.org

----------


## Lucas06

Merci beaucoup pour cette encyclopédie qui peut vraiment faire office de référence francophone !

Effectivement, il est toujours dispo via Wayback Machine

Dernière version enregistrée, le 2 Juillet 2017.

----------


## tronche2cake666

Super ! Merci beaucoup pour cette bible !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Comment ça fonctionne web.archive ?

Si je rentre l'adresse du guide dans la barre URL de web.archive il ne trouve pas de résultats.

:noob:

----------


## Izual

Faut plutôt taper biendebuter.net tout court et ensuite naviguer dans le site.

----------


## Memory

> Faut plutôt taper biendebuter.net tout court et ensuite naviguer dans le site.


Euh : " Something exciting is coming your way! "

Bientôt l'ouverture à neuf ?

----------


## Mhymir

> La vitesse de jeu (configurable à la fois en partie et sur les menus) est un élément très important à régler. Les pros jouent en vitesse lente ou normale, car ils peuvent ainsi donner des ordres plus précis à leurs unités et dégager plus de temps pour faire plusieurs choses à la fois. Mais vous voudrez sans doute jouer en vitesse rapide (fast) car le début de partie peut être long quand on regarde ses bûcherons et ses cueilleurs se mouvoir au ralenti alors qu’il n’y a pas grand chose à faire d’autres.


Je me suis arrêté là. Perso, en vitesse normale, je me trouve, très vite, très occupé et, ce, dès le début de la partie. Il y a tellement de choses à optimiser et à gérer (prod constante de villageois, exploration, organisation des récoltes/chasse, premières constructions...). Je pense justement que le début de la  partie est primordial et la façon de la gérer hyper précisément donne un avantage considérable. Jamais vu une partie où j'attendais quoique ce soit. Ça peut être répétitif, certes, mais tu as toujours un truc à faire. Et franchement, si les pro jouent en vitesse lente ou normale, je vois mal quelqu'un de plus novice jouer correctement en vitesse rapide.

----------


## Zerger

Il y a effectivement pas mal de choses à faire en début de partie. Pour aller plus vite, il faut passer par les groupes de controle et les raccourcis clavier

----------


## Izual

Oui, c'est presque comme s'il ne fallait pas s'arrêter de lire au quart du guide au final.

----------


## Mhymir

Bah c'est juste que pour moi, ça a perdu toute crédibilité dès le moment où j'ai lu cette phrase

----------

